# Are there Skunks in the Forest of Dean?



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi All
I heard today that there are skunks in the forest of Dean and a breeding population. Im just interested, if this is true.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i have heard its true


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Cool, just what we need. More invasive species outcompeting the endemic wildlife :bash:

Anyone else fancy an evenings hunting in the Forest of Dean?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

955i said:


> Cool, just what we need. More invasive species outcompeting the endemic wildlife :bash:
> 
> Anyone else fancy an evenings hunting in the Forest of Dean?


 
???

its peoples fault dont blame the animals 

there are other colonys else where too so i have been told 

its one of them things it will happen


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> ???
> 
> its peoples fault dont blame the animals
> 
> ...


Don't blame the animals, but knowing their dietary habits they will have a similar effect as mink and need removing.

Perhaps if people didn't impulse buy these animals then decide they couldn't be arsed with them things like this wouldn't happen, that's animal faddism for you : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

955i said:


> Don't blame the animals, but knowing their dietary habits they will have a similar effect as mink and need removing.
> 
> Perhaps if people didn't impulse buy these animals then decide they couldn't be arsed with them things like this wouldn't happen, that's animal faddism for you : victory:


 
erm no they are nothing like mink.............. they will happily survive on insects an what they can get small rodent wise


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

955i said:


> Don't blame the animals, but knowing their dietary habits they will have a similar effect as mink and need removing.
> 
> Perhaps if people didn't impulse buy these animals then decide they couldn't be arsed with them things like this wouldn't happen, that's animal faddism for you : victory:


skunks in the wild are no threat to anyone


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

955i said:


> Don't blame the animals, but knowing their dietary habits they will have a similar effect as mink and need removing.
> 
> Perhaps if people didn't impulse buy these animals then decide they couldn't be arsed with them things like this wouldn't happen, that's animal faddism for you : victory:


Shall we kill the kingsnake and praying mantid colonies also?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Shall we kill the kingsnake and praying mantid colonies also?


 
go selina :no1:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Heres the articles btw:

Skunk pack 'spotted' in English countryside - Telegraph

Sunday Express | Odd News :: Skunks sniff out a good life in the woods

And OMG that baby skunk is adorable.

Also does that mean we should kull the turtles that appear on the UK coast as they are disrupting the natural habitat of the sea.

Its how animals migrate. Fair enough humans have had an impact but it is believed we started out in Africa so technically we shouldnt be here as we are also invaders.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Heres the articles btw:
> 
> Skunk pack 'spotted' in English countryside - Telegraph
> 
> ...


 
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:i love you selina :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:i love you selina :flrt::flrt::flrt:


awwwwwwwwwww i love u 2 :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

955i said:


> Don't blame the animals, *but knowing their dietary habits* they will have a similar effect as mink and need removing.
> 
> Perhaps if people didn't impulse buy these animals then decide they couldn't be arsed with them things like this wouldn't happen, that's animal faddism for you : victory:


You obviously have no idea about their dietary habits then.


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

I didnt want to start a punch up:gasp:
Maybe we should shoot all the domestic cats in the highlands to keep are wild cat.:whistling2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Heres the articles btw:
> 
> Skunk pack 'spotted' in English countryside - Telegraph
> 
> ...


To be fair, that would not be comparable. There is no evidence to suggest that Leatherbacks are not native to the UK. They may breed in Equatorial regions but evidence suggests that the nutrient and jellyfish rich UK waters are their natural hunting/feeding grounds and always have been. The biggest known specimen of all time was a mammoth female that was washed up on a beach in Angelsey!


However, it would be interesting to find the views on the humble European rabbit. A very common animal throughout the UK that is food for many of the UK's most popular animals (foxes, buzzards, stoats etc) and yet they are as alien to these shores as the grey squirrel and the mink. (They were bought over by the Normans and farmed for food. They subsequently escaped and the rest, as they say, is history!

Lets face it, there is only one none native animal on this island that has dramatically and permenantly changed the entire natural landscape forever....._**** sapiens!_


Mmmmmm.....UK WC skunks......


----------



## RepoUK (Jan 27, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Also does that mean we should kull the turtles that appear on the UK coast as they are disrupting the natural habitat of the sea.
> 
> Its how animals migrate. Fair enough humans have had an impact but it is believed we started out in Africa so technically we shouldnt be here as we are also invaders.


I have no problem with the concept of culling some people. In fact I have a list already...


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bothrops said:


> However, it would be interesting to find the views on the humble European rabbit. A very common animal throughout the UK that is food for many of the UK's most popular animals (foxes, buzzards, stoats etc) and yet they are as alien to these shores as the grey squirrel and the mink. (They were bought over by the Normans and farmed for food. They subsequently escaped and the rest, as they say, is history!


I don't think we should rid of European rabbits in this country, they feed a lot of our animals and our people.



955i said:


> Don't blame the animals, but knowing their dietary habits they will have a similar effect as mink and need removing.


Hmm....And how do you suppose that's going to happen?



Emmaj said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:i love you selina :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Ditto to that! There is bigger issues with other species then a skunk colony in the forest. :lol2:



RepoUK said:


> I have no problem with the concept of culling some people. In fact I have a list already...


:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

RepoUK said:


> I have no problem with the concept of culling some people. In fact I have a list already...


Lol u get my drift.




LoveForLizards said:


> Ditto to that! There is bigger issues with other species then a skunk colony in the forest. :lol2:


Exactly my point :notworthy:


----------

